# Raised blood sugar after 4 mile run



## Dazblow (Oct 28, 2018)

I am relatively newly diagnosed as pre diabetic with Hb 1a of 47 last month.  Have started low carb diet and continued to exercise regularly.  BMI of 19 - 20 ie slim bloke.  Have been testing fasting glucose first thing in the morning and gradually getting it down towards lower end of pre diabetic range.  Big shock this morning - got up and went straight out for a 4 mile run and tested straight after run rather than at the moment of getting up.  Reading was 7.1 ie just  in the diabetic range...  could this be the effect of the exercise rather than a reversal of the good I thought I was doing and committed to do?  Really very grateful for any response.


----------



## RoyalBlood (Oct 28, 2018)

Yes, I would say it's likely the effects of exercise. Along with adrenaline - your body also releases stores of glycogen to fuel your muscles. Both adrenaline and glycogen can cause elevated BGL's.

A single BG reading of 7.1mmol/L has absolutely no reflection on whether you are diabetic or not (pre-diabetic included). To say it is in the "diabetic range" is not technically true.

Did you test again later?


----------



## Dazblow (Oct 28, 2018)

I am relieved to hear that about the effects of exercise. Thanks for your response.  I shall resume my normal fasting spot test tomorrow morning and hope to see an improvement.  Will update this thread.


----------



## Dazblow (Oct 29, 2018)

5.9mmol/l this morning.  Phew more in line with previous readings.  Thanks again RoyalBlood.  Sorry to have been so twitchy but am still new at dealing with this.  Thanks.


----------



## RoyalBlood (Oct 29, 2018)

Dazblow said:


> 5.9mmol/l this morning.  Phew more in line with previous readings.  Thanks again RoyalBlood.  Sorry to have been so twitchy but am still new at dealing with this.  Thanks.


No problem 

I find that aerobic (gentle) exercise: cycling, jogging, walking, etc tends to have little impact/a general lowering effect on BG. On the other hand, anaerobic (high intensity) exercise: running/sprinting, weight lifting, etc cause BG to spike. Running is a weird one as it can be both anaerobic and aerobic depending on intensity. Picture running a route where there is lots of uphill and downhill; you can be aerobic on the downhill and anaerobic on the uphill if you're trying to maintain the same speed.

The following website is a good source of information regarding exercise for diabetics:

www.runsweet.com

Good luck with the BG's!


----------

